

Unskilled and Unaware of It - bootload
http://gagne.homedns.org/~tgagne/contrib/unskilled.html

======
davidw
That looks like a great article to email to co workers;-)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It would be great if " _But I wore the juice_ " turns into some kind of catch-
phrase.

------
aston
This is the classic "Lake Wobegon" effect, where everyone believes they're
above average.

------
DanielBMarkham
I wonder if the people writing this article are as competent in this field as
they think they are?

